

Boulder is buying plane tickets for entrepreneurs and engineers to come visit - mranauro
http://boulderstartupweek.com/we-will-fly-you-to-boulder/

======
andrewhyde
Excited to be hosting people again. All events are at
plancast.com/boulderstartupweek and 95% of them are free and open.

------
RonileSille13
Last year several people moved to Boulder after visiting Boulder Startup Week.

------
nattyz
Great event. Fun times!

